# Cina, il SAFE annuncia: 'la stretta funziona'. La valuta si sblocca?



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2017)

Ultim'ora Sole24Ore: la SAFE, organo del governo cinese deputato a controllare i movimenti dello yuan all'estero, ha da poco effettuato un importante annuncio (che farà drizzare le antenne ai tifosi del Milan e ai suoi nuovi proprietari, NDR). 
La SAFE ha affermato che la stretta sui capitali all'estero sta funzionando, infatti lo yuan non ha subito ulteriori svalutazioni. 
Quindi la risalita dei tassi decisa dalla FED, che la SAFE monitora costantemente, ha allentatato la pressione sullo yuan. 
Pertanto, come aveva annunciato il governatore della banca centrale, le misure drastiche in realtà erano misure a tempo, volte a contenere il livello delle riserve. 
Nel 2016 lo yuan veniva valutato 6,5 per dollaro, mentre oggi sta tenendo testa al verdone americano. Per questo alcune banche stanno già allentando la presa sui movimenti in valuta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sole24Ore: la SAFE, organo del governo cinese deputato a controllare i movimenti dello yuan all'estero, ha da poco effettuato un importante annuncio (che farà drizzare le antenne ai tifosi del Milan e ai suoi nuovi proprietari, NDR).
> La SAFE ha affermato che la stretta sui capitali all'estero sta funzionando, infatti lo yuan non ha subito ulteriori svalutazioni.
> Quindi la risalita dei tassi decisa dalla FED, che la SAFE monitora costantemente, ha allentatato la pressione sullo yuan.
> Pertanto, come aveva annunciato il governatore della banca centrale, le misure drastiche in realtà erano misure a tempo, volte a contenere il livello delle riserve.
> Nel 2016 lo yuan veniva valutato 6,5 per dollaro, mentre oggi sta tenendo testa al verdone americano. Per questo alcune banche stanno già allentando la presa sui movimenti in valuta.



quindi che vuol dire che continueranno con questa politica oppure no?


----------



## supertozzi (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi che vuol dire che continueranno con questa politica oppure no?



No...vuol dire che tra poco le restrizioni spariranno del tutto.....tenetevi forte amici miei....SI DECOLLAAAAA...


----------



## VonVittel (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sole24Ore: la SAFE, organo del governo cinese deputato a controllare i movimenti dello yuan all'estero, ha da poco effettuato un importante annuncio (che farà drizzare le antenne ai tifosi del Milan e ai suoi nuovi proprietari, NDR).
> La SAFE ha affermato che la stretta sui capitali all'estero sta funzionando, infatti lo yuan non ha subito ulteriori svalutazioni.
> Quindi la risalita dei tassi decisa dalla FED, che la SAFE monitora costantemente, ha allentatato la pressione sullo yuan.
> Pertanto, come aveva annunciato il governatore della banca centrale, le misure drastiche in realtà erano misure a tempo, volte a contenere il livello delle riserve.
> Nel 2016 lo yuan veniva valutato 6,5 per dollaro, mentre oggi sta tenendo testa al verdone americano. Per questo alcune banche stanno già allentando la presa sui movimenti in valuta.



Ottimo. Dunque è solo questione di tempo prima che il governo sblocchi il problema autorizzazioni. Speriamo che possano permettere a Li di muovere capitali cinesi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi che vuol dire che continueranno con questa politica oppure no?



Vuol dire che già stanno allentando le strette perché le misure funzionano e a breve le elimineranno del tutto (il documento/direttiva di novembre 2016 scade a settembre 2017).

Com'era prevedibile non potevano tirarla troppo per le lunghe, anche per via delle pressioni di molti imprenditori noti da quelle parti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> No...vuol dire che tra poco le restrizioni spariranno del tutto.....tenetevi forte amici miei....SI DECOLLAAAAA...



bene, ma credo che Li avesse già garanzie da questo punto di vista. Non credo minimamente a chi dice abbia gamblato, questi affari si fanno sapendo qualcosa, avendo informazioni dall'interno.

Se guardate Billions (la serie) vi fa capire come dietro ogni grosso affare ci sia sempre conoscenza di qualcuno o qualcosa che ti dia garanzie in un investimento. Ovviamente è notevolmente romanzata, ma credo che Li sapesse che i suoi soldi sarebbe stati disponibili a breve fuori dalla Cina.


----------



## supertozzi (20 Aprile 2017)

nessun romanzo...la penso esattamente come te...


----------



## supertozzi (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> bene, ma credo che Li avesse già garanzie da questo punto di vista. Non credo minimamente a chi dice abbia gamblato, questi affari si fanno sapendo qualcosa, avendo informazioni dall'interno.
> 
> Se guardate Billions (la serie) vi fa capire come dietro ogni grosso affare ci sia sempre conoscenza di qualcuno o qualcosa che ti dia garanzie in un investimento. Ovviamente è notevolmente romanzata, ma credo che Li sapesse che i suoi soldi sarebbe stati disponibili a breve fuori dalla Cina.



tra l'altro la notizia di oggi di tutto****asport che dice che sarà Huarong a firmare i fogli della trasparenza x la lega è una bomba incredibile....passata un po sotto traccia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> bene, ma credo che Li avesse già garanzie da questo punto di vista. Non credo minimamente a chi dice abbia gamblato, questi affari si fanno sapendo qualcosa, avendo informazioni dall'interno.
> 
> Se guardate Billions (la serie) vi fa capire come dietro ogni grosso affare ci sia sempre conoscenza di qualcuno o qualcosa che ti dia garanzie in un investimento. Ovviamente è notevolmente romanzata, ma credo che Li sapesse che i suoi soldi sarebbe stati disponibili a breve fuori dalla Cina.



Concordo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Aprile 2017)

supertozzi ha scritto:


> tra l'altro la notizia di oggi di tutto****asport che dice che sarà Huarong a firmare i fogli della trasparenza x la lega è una bomba incredibile....passata un po sotto traccia...



sono un po ignorante in materia quindi non so bene cosa significa. In teoria non è normale che l'istituto finanziatore firmi le carte per la trasparenza?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che già stanno allentando le strette perché le misure funzionano e a breve le elimineranno del tutto (il documento/direttiva di novembre 2016 scade a settembre 2017).
> 
> Com'era prevedibile non potevano tirarla troppo per le lunghe, anche per via delle pressioni di molti imprenditori noti da quelle parti.


Così potremo scoprire totalmente chi fa parte veramente della nostra cordata


----------



## supertozzi (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sono un po ignorante in materia quindi non so bene cosa significa. In teoria non è normale che l'istituto finanziatore firmi le carte per la trasparenza?



beh è normale certo ! ma secondo qualcuno huarong nemmeno conosceva Li e SES.....invece sono dentrissimo all'acquisizione... ancora di piu dico che il milan è stato comprato da haixia e huarong...in attesa che gli altri possano rientrare appena allentate le restrizioni...


----------



## Black (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sole24Ore: la SAFE, organo del governo cinese deputato a controllare i movimenti dello yuan all'estero, ha da poco effettuato un importante annuncio (che farà drizzare le antenne ai tifosi del Milan e ai suoi nuovi proprietari, NDR).
> La SAFE ha affermato che la stretta sui capitali all'estero sta funzionando, infatti lo yuan non ha subito ulteriori svalutazioni.
> Quindi la risalita dei tassi decisa dalla FED, che la SAFE monitora costantemente, ha allentatato la pressione sullo yuan.
> Pertanto, come aveva annunciato il governatore della banca centrale, le misure drastiche in realtà erano misure a tempo, volte a contenere il livello delle riserve.
> Nel 2016 lo yuan veniva valutato 6,5 per dollaro, mentre oggi sta tenendo testa al verdone americano. Per questo alcune banche stanno già allentando la presa sui movimenti in valuta.



articolo da girare a Tuttosport e gli altri che continuano a parlare del prestito di Elliot


----------



## Crox93 (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sole24Ore: la SAFE, organo del governo cinese deputato a controllare i movimenti dello yuan all'estero, ha da poco effettuato un importante annuncio (che farà drizzare le antenne ai tifosi del Milan e ai suoi nuovi proprietari, NDR).
> La SAFE ha affermato che la stretta sui capitali all'estero sta funzionando, infatti lo yuan non ha subito ulteriori svalutazioni.
> Quindi la risalita dei tassi decisa dalla FED, che la SAFE monitora costantemente, ha allentatato la pressione sullo yuan.
> Pertanto, come aveva annunciato il governatore della banca centrale, le misure drastiche in realtà erano misure a tempo, volte a contenere il livello delle riserve.
> Nel 2016 lo yuan veniva valutato 6,5 per dollaro, mentre oggi sta tenendo testa al verdone americano. Per questo alcune banche stanno già allentando la presa sui movimenti in valuta.



Quindi un primo passo verso lo sbloccamento dei famosi capitali?
Chiedo perchè capisco poco di queste cose


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Aprile 2017)

Mi sa che il presidente Li è una vecchia volpe...


----------



## Casnop (20 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi che vuol dire che continueranno con questa politica oppure no?


Le misure di politica monetaria, come quelle economiche, sono per definizione anticicliche, vengono cioè applicate ad un ciclo economico o ad un trend nei cambi per invertirne il corso. Prodotto l'effetto, vengono revocate o modificate, per evitare speculazioni o tendenze inflazionistiche, talvolta connaturate alla tendenza alla conservazione del ciclo economico. Lo sblocco valutario, magari graduale, ci sarà.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Aprile 2017)

Magari, speriamo... Finalmente vedremo se ci saranno dietro dei big names... In teoria non dovrebbe essere troppo tardi, se già hanno dato il loro consenso a partecipare


----------



## Crox93 (20 Aprile 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le misure di politica monetaria, come quelle economiche, sono per definizione anticicliche, vengono cioè applicate ad un ciclo economico o ad un trend nei cambi per invertirne il corso. Prodotto l'effetto, vengono revocate o modificate, per evitare speculazioni o tendenze inflazionistiche, talvolta connaturate alla tendenza alla conservazione del ciclo economico. Lo sblocco valutario, magari graduale, ci sarà.



Grazie, sempre preciso e puntuale


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sole24Ore: la SAFE, organo del governo cinese deputato a controllare i movimenti dello yuan all'estero, ha da poco effettuato un importante annuncio (che farà drizzare le antenne ai tifosi del Milan e ai suoi nuovi proprietari, NDR).
> La SAFE ha affermato che la stretta sui capitali all'estero sta funzionando, infatti lo yuan non ha subito ulteriori svalutazioni.
> Quindi la risalita dei tassi decisa dalla FED, che la SAFE monitora costantemente, ha allentatato la pressione sullo yuan.
> Pertanto, come aveva annunciato il governatore della banca centrale, le misure drastiche in realtà erano misure a tempo, volte a contenere il livello delle riserve.
> Nel 2016 lo yuan veniva valutato 6,5 per dollaro, mentre oggi sta tenendo testa al verdone americano. Per questo alcune banche stanno già allentando la presa sui movimenti in valuta.



non ho ben chiaro una cosa, se sta funzionando per quale motivo si evince che allenteranno le restrizioni? c'è scritto nell'articolo o è una deduzione ottimistica?


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non ho ben chiaro una cosa, se sta funzionando per quale motivo si evince che allenteranno le restrizioni? c'è scritto nell'articolo o è una deduzione ottimistica?



Dipende dall'obiettivo che si erano posti. COmunque non è che possono continuare a farlo per sempre. Poi da qui a settembre passa altro tempo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Aprile 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il presidente Li è una vecchia volpe...



Yogurt ne sa una più del diavolo.... 
Il prestito di Elliot non può essere ripagato in 18 mesi se non interviene haixia o Huarong per saldare il tutto.
Secondo io Elliot è stato utilizzato per traghettare il tutto sino allo sblocco statale cinese dei finanziamenti. 

A questo punto saremo a tutti gli effetti cinesi.
Anche perché non ci vedo proprio i cinesi farsi fregare dagli americani. 

Mr. Lu Bo se non è dentro l affare ac Milan non Esulta come matto al derby contro l Inter.

Sono tanti piccoli segnali che messi insieme portano in una sola direzione...


----------

